
Show HN: A simple voice interfaces (VUIs) prototyping tool - pavelgvay
https://tortu.io
======
pavelgvay
Creator here. As a VUI designer, I have struggled with understanding how
people will talk to my app. To understand it better I was meeting with users
and was asking them to talk to my app. They thought the app was launched in
production, but it was just me playing texts out loud using just Google
Translate.

So my team and I built Tortu. Workflow is simple: you map out the conversation
using flowchart and then test it with the in-browser prototype. The flowchart
has only two types of blocks: "user says", "system says". The prototype has
voice, text and "chat bubbles" modes.

We learned a lot while coding since we have never worked with flowcharts
before. We use GoJS for building interactive diagrams. We were considering D3
but GoJS is built especially for diagrams and has features working out of the
box such as "undo/redo", "copy/paste", "drag and drop".

For text to speech, we use Google Text To Speech and Amazon Polly. And for
speech recognition, we use Google Speech. The frontend code is in Typescript
(React), the backend is in Python (Django).

The tool is free and will stay free forever if you sign up while it is in
beta.

Happy to answer any of your questions!

------
xori
I got a chuckle out of "GoJS 1.8 evaluation copy, not for production use" in
the home page hero videos.

~~~
pavelgvay
Oh, my bad. The video was recorded before we paid for the license. We'll re-
record the video, thank you!

